# HP Tout-en-Un (All in One)...



## golf (28 Juin 2002)

Après de longs mois d'attente, Hewlett-Packard nous a enfin commis les pilotes de ses gammes d'imprimantes "tout-en-un" (séries g, d, psc) pour Mac Os X en version française...
Pour les télécharger, c'est par Ici...
Tapez la ref de votre modèle...
Par exemple g85 vous mènera Ici...

Pour toutes ces intégrées le pilote en vf est le 4.35...
Il marche parfaitement bien...
nb : si vous aviez la version us précédente (4.03), il est impératif de tout désinstaller avant...

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par golf]


----------



## fennec (27 Août 2002)

Golf a de la chance. Je viens d'acheter un d145 et il n'y a rien qui fonctionne si je le connecte au iBook (X.1.4). Soit j'ai un message comme quoi il n'est pas connecté, soit l'application quitte "inopinément", et les rares fois où j'arrive à lancer le soft de scan, je peux aller boire 27 cafés avant de revenir. 
J'ai essayé de réinstaller, rien à faire. Télécharger un autre driver? oui, 37,8 MB plus tard, impossible de l'ouvrir... Je cherche encore une solution. Par contre, s'il n'est pas branché, il fonctionne super.

Si qqn a une idée, merci d'avance


----------



## Mini (27 Août 2002)

Salut  

J ai acheté l imprimante HP Psc 2110  et naturelment j ai des problèmes.La copieuse fonctionne mais pas le scanner ou l imprimante.J ai les drives du CD (version 1.00)Imac G4 700 connecté en USB
Lorsque j imprime j ai ce message qui s affiche" opening printer connection failed:unable to open the printer connection.please check your printer connections and check for printer errors"

J ai essayé ton link mais on ne me propose que versions windows
Que faire?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Merci d avance


----------



## FredParis (27 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Estdo Mibet:</font><hr />* Salut  

J ai acheté l imprimante HP Psc 2110  et naturelment j ai des problèmes.La copieuse fonctionne mais pas le scanner ou l imprimante.J ai les drives du CD (version 1.00)Imac G4 700 connecté en USB
Lorsque j imprime j ai ce message qui s affiche" opening printer connection failed:unable to open the printer connection.please check your printer connections and check for printer errors"

J ai essayé ton link mais on ne me propose que versions windows
Que faire?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Merci d avance   *<hr /></blockquote>

salut,
va voir  là y'a peut-être ta soluce (j'ai pas vraiment creusé...)


----------



## Mini (27 Août 2002)

Donc j ai téléphoné chez HP et il m ont dit que les drivers n étaient pas encore disponibles pour os X.2. Faut attendre +- 2-3 mois.
(ils m ont bien eu ds le magasin ou je l ai acheté)
L imprimante a des drivers  OsX donc les questions que je me pose sont
Ajouter une partition OsX.1 ferrai fonctionner l imprimante?(pour linstant suis en OSX.2)
Comment fait on une partition?

Merci

Merci a toi Fred mais j ai rien pu en tirer du site    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2002)

Estdo Mibet a dit:
			
		

> * Comment fait on une partition?*



en reformatant tout le disque  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Mini (27 Août 2002)

Merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Comme je suis débutant pourrai tu etre un peu précis??
Je commence par OSX1 ou jaguar?? Comment ca  se présente??

Merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## FredParis (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Estdo Mibet:</font><hr />* Merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Comme je suis débutant pourrai tu etre un peu précis??
Je commence par OSX1 ou jaguar?? Comment ca  se présente??

Merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

d'abord tu sauvegardes tes docs perso, eventuellement tes préférences si tu veux pas rerentrer toutes tes adresses mail, tes mp3 etc; car pour faire une partition il faut réinitialiser et ça efface tout.
ensuite tu démarres sur le cd1 de jaguar, tu lances utilitaire disque qui est dessus et tu demandes 2, 3, 4, 5  partitions, à toi de voir, les avis divergent (perso j'ai fait 2 partitions, une pour 9 une pour X). tu as un petit "graphique ou tu indiques la taille de chaque partition. par ex. si t'as un dd de 20 Go et que tu fais 2 partitions, tu peux en faire une de 5 et une de 15, ou 2 de10, etc.
ensuite tu recommences l'installation de jaguar... t'as toujours envie ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  car il me semble que tu viens de l'installer, non ? t'es allé voir sur macbidouille, l'adresse que je t'ai donné hier ? ils y parlent des imprimantes HP notamment, et aujourd'hui y'a un nouveau post à ce sujet. va voir ça sert peut-être à rien de partitionner, la solution est peut-être sur macbidouille


----------



## FredParis (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Estdo Mibet:</font><hr />* Merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Comme je suis débutant pourrai tu etre un peu précis??
Je commence par OSX1 ou jaguar?? Comment ca  se présente??

Merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

si t'as le temps d'attendre ce soir, demande à Paul mon identifiant sur ichat, je t'expliquera àa plus facilement "de vive voix"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Mini (28 Août 2002)

J ai l imprimante qui fonctionne maintenant

A+ et  merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (28 Août 2002)

Décidément, Fred a réponse à tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## semac (10 Février 2004)

En gros tout est dans le titre ! en fait je recherche une imprimante qui va fonctionner avec ma carte Airport Extrem, et c'est la seule que j'ai trouvée, quelqu'un la connait-elle, et si oui que vaut-elle pour imprimer, essentiellement, des photos tirées d'un APE.

Merci


----------



## takamaka (11 Février 2004)

moi je n'ai vu que des impressions sur du papier 80g : correct.
pour ce qui est du réseau, pas de pb, reconnaissance et fonctionnement aisé. pour des impression plus poussés, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Zanzi (27 Mars 2004)

Slt a tous,
J'ai comme imprimante HP psc 1210 et depuis peu lorsque je veut imprimer un document, il sort de l'imprimante 4 feuilles blanches (non imprimées) avant que que la cinquième soit la bonne et imprime correctement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a une idée?

J'ajoute qu'au départ un seul document est selectionné

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## FANREM (28 Mars 2004)

Deja, tu peux verifier que dans preferences systeme &gt; Imprimantes et fax le format de papier est A4 par defaut
Ensuite, tu imprimes a partir de quelle application ?


----------



## Zanzi (28 Mars 2004)

C'est chose faite le A4 est selectionné (la pref etait sur lettre us)
Du coup PSC 1200 series reconnait 2 pages, il m'indique: page 2 sur 2 donc la deuxieme est imprimée et la premiere ne l'est pas, alors que je ne selectionne qu'un seul document


C'est a partir d'Apple works 6 que j'imprime


----------



## FANREM (28 Mars 2004)

Bon , c'est bien, on progresse
Maintenant va dans Appleworks &gt; Format &gt; Document
Tu verifies le nombre de pages en hauteur et le nombre de pages en largeur
Tu dois avoir la valeur 1 partout si tu ne veux imprimer qu'une page


----------



## Zanzi (28 Mars 2004)

Dans Appleworks &lt; format &lt; document, j'ai une fenetre qui m'indique les points suivants:

Marges
Haute : 12,70 mm
Basse : 12,70 mm
Gauche : 12,70 mm
Droite : 12,70 mm

Foliotage
Début page : 1

Affichage
Marges (coché)
Guide de pages (décoché)

Format
Colonnes : 40
Rangées : 500

Recto verso (décoché)


----------



## Zanzi (28 Mars 2004)

Ca y est je viens de trouver le truc, en fait juste apres le pomme p, sur la fenetre il suffit de cocher Pages de 1 à 1 et ca marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Fanrem de m'avoir mis sur la bonne voie


----------



## FANREM (29 Mars 2004)

C'etait avec plaisir


----------



## Zanzi (22 Avril 2004)

Slt a tous,

Je n'ai pas trouvé l'astuce qui consiste a imprimer un document couleur (une page web par ex.) en document noir et blanc, ceci afin d'economiser la cartouche couleur.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## golf (22 Avril 2004)

Dans la fenêtre d'impression, dans le 3ème menu déroulant tu choisis Type/qualité du papier puis Couleur / Niveaux de gris...


----------



## Zanzi (22 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans la fenêtre d'impression, dans le 3ème menu déroulant tu choisis Type/qualité du papier puis Couleur / Niveaux de gris...



Sur l'option type/qualite du papier du menu déroulant, j'ai l'option type de papier: ordinaire/jet d'encre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai pas Couleur/niveaux de gris..

je precise que j'ai acheté mon imprimante hp psc 1210 (tout en un) au mois de Janvier 2004


----------



## golf (23 Avril 2004)

Quelle version du pilote as tu ?
Tu trouveras ici la toute dernière version du pilote, la 6.3.4...


----------



## Zanzi (23 Avril 2004)

j'ai la version 2.1.0


----------



## Zanzi (23 Avril 2004)

Alors j'ai téléchargé la version 2.2.9 et c'est bon je peut maintenant imprimer du NetB sur une page couleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toutes fins utile le chemin est le suivant: Pomme P /copie et page/colorsync/filtre quartz selection Black and white..et le tour est joué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci golf de m'avoir mis sur les rails


----------



## fim (19 Juin 2004)

bonjour a tous !

j'ai un gros prob d impression avec une HP PSC 1110 tout en 1 !

ca passe impec via traitement de texte mais,
avec mail et safari, le preview impression donne un timbre poste ds le coin
gauche, en bas de la page !
Et donc limpression donne le meme resultat.

Avec Explorer, le preview est impec mais l impression bloque l eMac !

Jai désinstallé reinstallé plusieurs fois le driver downloadé chez HP
Mon systeme est le X.3
j'ai utilisé le logiciel printer setup repair 4.02 au cas ou : aucun résultat.
j'ai selectionné A4 et meme 'Letter' a la fin de linstall de limprimante : meme topo.
L'impression de test de la HP est ok.

Aidez moi sil vous plait !!!
Davance je vous remercie bcp !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

Bienvenue sur Macgé. 

As-tu configuré ton tout-en-un ?
J'imagine mais vérifions.

Tu vas dans "Préférence système", là tu verras dans la deuxième ligne "Matériel" un option "imprimantes et fax", tu cliques sur "imprimantes et fax" et là, tu cliques sur "configurer les imprimantes". 

Ton tout-en-un apparaît-il dans la liste ?

Plus d'explications plus claires  ici, dans la rubrique "Imprimer sous OS X" du site OS X FACILE.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juin 2004)

2 captures d'écran qui t'aideront peut-être. J'ai c'est fenêtre quand je veux par exemple imprimer un mail.


----------



## fim (21 Juin 2004)

Merci Foguenne pour ton aide !!!!
Je me suis renseigné chez le revendeur et en fait la solution au prob est completement loufoque !!!!!
Je la donne pour lceux qui auraient ont auront le meme soucis !!!!

En fait, lorsque la fenetre d impression apparait, il faut cliker sur la bulle de reduction de la fenetre en haut a droite de cette derniere !!!! C'est un bug causé par le driver HP visiblement !
Fallait le trouver tout de meme  !!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2004)

c'est dingue effectivement.

Ca pourra servir à d'autres.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
Mon père, trouvant que son ordinateur ramait durant une impression, a trouvé que pendant l'impression, un certain nombre de processus utilisaient quasiment tout le processeur. Voici les premiers caractères de leur nom (moniteur d'activité ne veut pas se lancer et je ne sais pas comment en afficher plus avec le commande top) : PrintJobManager, fix_prebin, HP Communi, WindowServ, PrinterPro
Il possède la dernière version des pilotes HP pour tout en un (6.3.7).
Moi je ne les ai pas installés, et si j'imprime (par le réseau, il est vrai que ce n'est pas vraiment comparable), j'ai juste la fenêtre HP PSC 1200 series qui se lance et qui me prend 4 % de processeur (elle ne se lance pas chez lui).
Déjà que les pilotes HP mettent le bazar dans les autorisations, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un d'autre avec ces pilotes a remarqué aussi une utilisation abusive du processeur.
Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

mmmhh pas bon ton fix_prebinding, c'est le process lancé quand tu lances le update_prebinding machin truc à la main, le même après une installe d'update apple, tu sais l'optimisation qui rend ton mac comme un veau à la fin d'install'. Ça bouffe tout, ils doivent programmer avec les pieds chez HP, car apparement refaire les liens/dépendances de librairies en imprimant qql chose c'est pas vraiment le top.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Juillet 2004)

Après avoir installé/désinstallé à nouveau les pilotes, réparé tout ce que je pouvais et refait les dernières mises à jour système je crois que je vais tout reformater, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## golf (28 Juillet 2004)

Sur quel historique d'os X le pilote 6.3.7 d'HP est il installé ?
Le pilote n'est peut être pas directement en cause


----------



## deftones (3 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

 J&#8217;ai un petit souci avec ma PSC2110 avec mon eMac sous Panther. Il arrive régulièrement (mais pas tout le temps) que lors d'une impression, mon imprimante se bloque comme si la connexion était perdue. Elle est directement branchée sur un port USB de la machine et j'ai installé les derniers drivers dispo chez HP. Cela est un peu saoulant car je dois dans ce cas annuler l'impression et la recommencer.
 Quelqu'un sait-il le pourquoi du comment ?

 Merci

 P.-S. : Je ne pense pas que cela vienne de mon imprimante car dans mon ancienne vie, j'étais sous Windows 2000 et je n'avais jamais eu ce problème.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

Désolé golf je n'avais pas vu ton message.
Maintenant je ne peux plus y répondre car j'ai réinstallé Mac OS X mais ce n'est pas grave : je n'ai pas installé les pilotes HP et depuis l'iMac ne rame plus du tout durant l'impression qui est devenue ultra rapide


----------



## deftones (3 Septembre 2004)

je me réponds à moi même pour faire profiter de mon expérience. Ne supportant plus ces blocages fréquents et hp n'ayant pas l'air de réagir des masses, j'ai décidé d'installer le package "Gimp-Print" (http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3) et cela fonctionne nickel.  De plus, le développement de ce driver est  assez actif. 
  Pour ceux qui en ont marre des problèmes avec leur hp2110, je ne peux que leur conseiller. 

 NOTE: par défaut la qualité d'impression est très haute, ce qui implique une impression lente. Il faut donc baisser la qualité (tout en restant correcte) pour accélérer l'impression.


----------



## winnizkid (7 Septembre 2004)

Personnellement, j'ai une imprimante ALL IN ONE HP PSC 750: déjà, 'jai les memes problèmes que toi, et surtout, je n'arrive pas à activer l'option de scanneur sur le Mac. Vous savez comment faire pour que le Mac (Panther) reconnaisse mon imprimante également comme un scanneur? Quand je lance les logiciels HP je reçois un message comme quoi la liaison ne se fait pas entre l'ordi et le scanneur. 

Quand je regarde dans Utilities (dans les Applis), je vois bien une imprimante mais pas de scanneur...

Vous auriez une solution? Je précise que j'utilise les derniers drivers d'HP.

Merci d'avance


----------



## deftones (7 Septembre 2004)

winnizkid a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'ai une imprimante ALL IN ONE HP PSC 750: déjà, 'jai les memes problèmes que toi, et surtout, je n'arrive pas à activer l'option de scanneur sur le Mac. Vous savez comment faire pour que le Mac (Panther) reconnaisse mon imprimante également comme un scanneur? Quand je lance les logiciels HP je reçois un message comme quoi la liaison ne se fait pas entre l'ordi et le scanneur.
> 
> Quand je regarde dans Utilities (dans les Applis), je vois bien une imprimante mais pas de scanneur...
> 
> ...


 As tu essayé l'installation de SANE ?
http://www.ellert.se/twain-sane/


----------



## Neoswitcher (14 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je dispose de cette imprimante multi fonction; Malheureusement j'ai acheté du papier phot 10x15 et je ne sais pas comment le charger (et où?) , pour imprimer, votre aide svp


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2004)

En réglant les glissières du bac à feuilles !...


----------



## Neoswitcher (15 Septembre 2004)

Ok mais coté applicatif si par exemple j'utilise iPhoto, comment faut il que je configure mon impression?

Etdans quel sens dois je mettre le papier 10*15 dans la glissiere (portrait/paysage?)

merci


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

Ah çà, ne l'ayant jamais fait, je ne peux t'en dire plus !
Et avec l'aide en ligne [Visualisation Aide] !


----------



## kabeha (15 Septembre 2004)

J'ai acheté une HP 6110 début juillet, et si les fonctions télécopie et copie sont super pratiques, côté imprimante, elle met au moins trente secondes pour lancer l'impression (qq fois largemnt +).
Quand je veux imprimer des planches d'étiquettes impossible, elle prend plusieurs planches à la fois, bien que n'utilisant que des Avery et en suivant leurs conseils (déramer les feuilles, glisser des feuilles normales dessous)
Et puis ce qui est déroutant, c'est de savoir dans quel sens glisser la feuille pour des pré-imprimés par ex., une fois sur trois, je la met à l'envers ou haut en bas.J'ai l'impression de passer un test de QI à chaque fois ;-)


----------



## YDKJPhilly (7 Décembre 2004)

Hello
J'ai un pb avec mon imprimante HP 1210. Je voudrais me servir du scanner sous X.3.6, j'ai télécharger les derniers drivers sur le site de HP mais une fois le dl terminé, le message suivant s'affiche dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement : Le décodage de l'élément téléchargé a échoué. Je ne peux pas lancer ce fichier. Comment puis-je installer ces drivers ou est-il possible d'utiliser le scanner sans les drivers de HP ?

Merci


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Ton téléchargement a du foirer, recommence le.
Cela arrive parfois car HP stock tout çà sur un seul site US très saturé.


----------



## YDKJPhilly (7 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ton téléchargement a du foirer, recommence le.
> Cela arrive parfois car HP stock tout çà sur un seul site US très saturé.


 je vais réessayer ms c'est pas la 1ère fois que je recommence. C'est bete d'avoir perdu le cd... Merci


----------



## iPhil (29 Décembre 2004)

j'ai essayer de charger les drivers de la psc 750 sur le site HP mais ca plante a la fin du téléchargement ???

un autre lien existe ?
car pour l'instant ma belle machine ne peut pas imprimer  
 merci


----------



## YDKJPhilly (30 Décembre 2004)

T'as bien désactivé l'option "Ouvrir les fichiers fiables automatiquement" de Safari avant de télécharger les drivers sur le site de HP ?


----------



## pampelune (30 Décembre 2004)

Je viens d'offrir à ma mère la 1315 qui marche bien. Seulement le seul truc qui l'agace c'est que lors d'une impression, Panther ne retient pas les préférences (brouillon).
J'ai fait un enregistrer les réglages dans la fenêtre d'impression avec la qualité draft, mais quand on imprime, il affiche bien le réglage brouillon que j'ai configuré, sauf qu'il imprime en mode normal (dans le menu type/qualité papier, il est sélectionné normal au lieu d'economic draft).
Du coup pour récupérer les bons réglages il faut passer par le menu standard, et revenir sur les réglages brouillon pour qu'il prenne en compte le truc (j'espère que je suis clair je vous dis ça de mémoire).
Je me demandais si on pouvait installer le driver 2,5 d'HP pour une All in One car il me semble que j'ai eu ce problème sur ma HP 970cxi et l'ai réglé en passant au driver 2,5.

Merci !


----------



## iPhil (30 Décembre 2004)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien désactivé l'option "Ouvrir les fichiers fiables automatiquement" de Safari avant de télécharger les drivers sur le site de HP ?



 Ok, merci pour l'info mais Safari et Internet Exploreur n'on pas pu télécharger les drivers, mais Firefox n'a eu aucune difficultée !!
merci

.... ça marche


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, commandée lundi, livrée cette apres midi : je viens donc d'installer ma nouvelle imprimante HP Officejet 6100.
Ca tourne impec avec mon iMac DV sous os 9.1.
Installation facile (environ 15000 fichiers et 600 Mo quand même !!   ), prise en main hyper intuitive, peu bruyante, suffisemment rapide à mon gout, polyvalente et pratique (Rhaaa le chargeur de feuille !  :love: ).
Bon juste un truc, en mode "copieur", il semblerait qu'elle n'imprime pas la totalité d'un A4 (petite marge en bas du document !?) ... peut être les paramétres à modifier ?... zut, il va falloir que j'ouvre la notice (  golf   )

Les quelques impressions que j'ai fait depuis me font pour l'instant bonne impression


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon, on va faire dans l'ordre :

La config :

Un titanium sous X.4.3, avec le pilote inclus dans l'os X (pas besoin du scanner)
Un Ibook G4 sous X.4.3 avec les pilotes et le logiciel dédié à la scannerisation, récupéré sur le site de HP, grâce aux bons soins de Docteur Golf 
Une HP Laserjet 3300 All in One

Le problème : 

L'imprimante n'est pas installer
 en réseau (pas de carte ethernet, airport snow et donc sans prise USB), en fonction des besoins, on se branche sur l'imprimante... mais voilà, c'est là que commence mes soucis.
Si j'imprime sur le titanium, quand je rebranche sur l'iBook, l'imprimante n'est plus reconnu!    elle n'apparaît même plus!

Je suis donc obligé de réinstallé le logiciel sur l'ibook, qui aussitôt après, retrouve l'imprimante. 
Bref, c'est très ennuyeux. 

Je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi et je n'ai aucune idée de la manière dont je peux régler ce problème.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2005)

Ben, tu l'installes en usb sur l'une des 2 machines et puis tu actives le partage l'imprimante et elle sera vue par l'autre !
Mais, de toute façon, une intégrée en réseau ne te permettra pas d'utiliser autre chose que la fonction impression.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu l'installes en usb sur l'une des 2 machines et puis tu actives le partage l'imprimante et elle sera vue par l'autre !
> Mais, de toute façon, une intégrée en réseau ne te permettra pas d'utiliser autre chose que la fonction impression.



Merci pour ta réponse. 
J'ai effectivement activé le partage, ce qui convient parfaitement quand les deux ordis sont là... ce qui n'est pas souvent le cas. Ce sont deux portables qui bougent beaucoup. 

Merci pour l'info à propos de l'intégration en réseau, je ne savais pas.


----------

